
Refugees in Greece need internet – stop riot to let WiFi guys work - dctoedt
http://qz.com/711529/refugees-in-greece-need-internet-so-badly-that-theyll-stop-a-riot-to-let-the-wifi-guys-work
======
mohsinr
WiFi is their phone line back to home and relatives around the world.

